# What is everyone's top comic book based movies?



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

My faves:Superman 1, 2 and Superman Returns.Batman Begins and Dark Knight.Riki-Oh The Story of Ricky.Heavy Metal.Akira.Ghost in The Shell 1 & 2.Iron Man 1 & 2.Oldboy.Thor.Watchmen.Sin City.300.American Splendor.A History of Violence.Cemetery Man (aka Dellamorte Dellamore).Ichi The Killer.Batman Mask of the Phantasm, Sub Zero and Under the Red Hood.Batman 1989 and Batman Returns.X-Men 1, 2 and First Class.Spider-Man 1 & 2.The Crow.Fist of the North Star (1986 anime).Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (aka Warriors of the Wind).Ghost World.Kick-Ass.V For Vendetta.Dick Tracy.The Rocketeer.Scott Pilgrem.Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles The Movie.Captain America: First Avenger.The Incredible Hulk (2008).Flash Gordon.Road to Perdition.30 Days of Night.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 7, 2011)

Live-Action: The Dark Knight, Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, and Watchmen
Western Animation: Justice League: The New Frontier, Batman: Under the Red Hood, and Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
Anime: Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal, Ghost in the Shell, and Tekkon Kinkreet

Only listed three in each category as not to create an absurdly long list and block of text. Should probably list one more to make it a top ten...


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 7, 2011)

The Watchmen
Batman: Under The Red Hood
Ghost In The Shell
Ghost In The Shell 2
Constantine
Thor


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## Twylyght (Oct 13, 2011)

The Crow
Hellboy 1 & 2
Creepshow 1


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 13, 2011)

The Dark Knight, X Men 2, Spider Man 2
The moral of the story is, the second movie in a trilogy is always the best.


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Oct 13, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> The Dark Knight, X Men 2, Spider Man 2
> The moral of the story is, the second movie in a trilogy is always the best.



Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones, Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom, and probably some others. Although, you could argue that all the movies in the first two example's trilogy aren't any good, and the last is a prequel...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 13, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> The moral of the story is, the second movie in a trilogy is always the best.


Matrix 2...

I like all of the Spiderman movies.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 29, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

I've always liked Iron Man. Capefaggotry is overrated.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 29, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Matrix 2...
> 
> I like all of the Spiderman movies.


Am I the only person in the whole world who LIKES the second matrix movie? Where's the love? That one has by far the best action scenes at least.
*shot*
Hey at least I agree the third is terrible.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

Iron man and Batman. Murr.

Also Matrix 1 + 2.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 1, 2011)

i will like to add Kick Ass and, Sin City to the list


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 1, 2011)

Iron Man
Spiderman 2
Watchmen


----------



## kyle19 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sin city
Kick Ass
Scott Pilgrim


----------

